# Some good bluetooth headphones



## girlywhirly (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys, im new here not sure if this is the right place to really post this. Im looking for some good headphones to buy, preferably bluetooth because I will probably end up using them in the car and I'd rather not have to deal with the cable getting in the way. Any suggestions to help a girl out?


----------



## tiffanypixie (May 30, 2015)

Check out the Plantronics BackBeat Go 2's. I used those for years and enjoyed them.


----------



## girlywhirly (Jun 18, 2015)

Seem like it should do the trick..


----------



## tiffanypixie (May 30, 2015)

No problem =)


----------



## tiffanypixie (May 30, 2015)

If you got some extra money to spend on a better pair of headphones check out the Jaybird Bluebuds X Sports (what I use now). Check this site out http://www.pricenfees.com/bluetooth/ and look at their list for runners - they have reviews for both. Good luck


----------



## girlywhirly (Jun 18, 2015)

exactly what I was looking for


----------



## hudson (Jun 23, 2015)

I think you could use Bose® SoundLink® Mini Bluetooth® speaker. I have been using this for few months and I just love its functionality. You could check the site of Bay Bloor Radio in Toronto for more details. I bought my headphones from there.


----------



## Ted Lee (Jul 10, 2015)

You can choose _*LG HBS-900: LG TONE INFINIM* or Sol Republic Shadow, these are my favorite Bluetooth earphones. _


----------



## superdwyane (Dec 4, 2015)

I've owned the Bluebuds for over 2 years now. They are pretty expensive, but they really are fantastic. Though I'd like to try the wireless Monster iSport too. They say on this site http://www.headphonesunboxed.com/ that the sound is as good as JayBird BlueBuds X. If that's true, then I would say these 2 are the best recommended out there.


----------



## headphones hound (Sep 8, 2016)

I think the jaybird X2 Sport are the best right now.


----------



## headphones hound (Sep 8, 2016)

I found a cool post describing the best bluetooth headphones for when running and thought I'd share it with you all here.
https://headphoneshound.com/best-bluetooth-headphones-for-running/


----------



## HeadphoneLover (Oct 3, 2016)

I think Jaybirds are great, i was using them for the past 3 months , and they are doing fine.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Any of the Plantronics bluetooth earpieces.


----------

